# And so the season begins on Long Island Sound



## mbianka

Three people on a ten foot inflatable fishing. What could possibly go wrong?
https://dailyvoice.com/new-york/suf...rom-sinking-raft-on-long-island-sound/788042/


----------



## capta

mbianka said:


> Three people on a ten foot inflatable fishing. What could possibly go wrong?
> https://dailyvoice.com/new-york/suf...rom-sinking-raft-on-long-island-sound/788042/


 Another good case for the USCG to begin charging for these things.Betcha they all had cells phone and coulda called Boat US or Sea Tow, but figured they save he $60.00 a year.
Hey, Trump, hows about you lay off social security and the USPS and start charging the _yachtsmen_ who go out on the water unprepared?


----------



## colemj

Many people here boat on the Chesapeake or further South, and venturing into LIS is usually in full summer, so might not fully appreciate that on the water in LI Sound in mid-May is freaking COLD. Going out on the water now in an inflatable raft is not for the faint of heart. Hardy men, for sure. Stupid, but hardy.

Mark


----------



## SanderO

My sailing on LIS begins tomorrow AM.


----------



## RegisteredUser

30 years ago i would have asked if they had room for 1 more


----------



## chef2sail

That’s great Jeff🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## chef2sail

We cancelled our annual 3 week vacation to the LI Sound and Ports north which we always take starting before Memorial Day. We are going to float around the Chesapeake starting next Friday instead.😃😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## Minnewaska

Water temps are serious this time of year, more than most seem to realize. 

However, I’m going to take a different look at this. A 10 ft inflatable should easily be rated for 4 or 5 people. They reportedly had life jackets on, so I’m not sure how we think they were unprepared or non-compliant. Seas in that pic don’t look that bad, although, pics can be deceiving. 

I get the questions, but it doesn’t read all that outrageous to me. Not all boaters can afford a sport fisher to go fishing. If they were ********, with empty beer cans, no registration, etc, toss them in jail. Otherwise, they were just on the water and it bit back. No one is immune.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Minnewaska said:


> .....If they were ********, with empty beer cans, no registration, etc, toss them in jail.......


Hey
Anybody there
Hey
Lemme outta here


----------



## mbianka

colemj said:


> Many people here boat on the Chesapeake or further South, and venturing into LIS is usually in full summer, so might not fully appreciate that on the water in LI Sound in mid-May is freaking COLD. Going out on the water now in an inflatable raft is not for the faint of heart. Hardy men, for sure. Stupid, but hardy.
> 
> Mark


When I was living on board in New York City I wound launch in late March or early April. I still remember snow and ice on the docks. I was certainly glad I had the diesel heater on board. These days I don't launch until the water temperature becomes a little more survivable.

Last year a poor fellow headed out of Mattituck for a 25 mile trip to Port Jefferson. Boat took on water and he made a distress call. Despite helicopters only minutes away and Marine rescue boats combing the area they did find his body until two days later. Cold water is a killer even with rescue resources nearby.


----------



## jephotog

Minnewaska said:


> Water temps are serious this time of year, more than most seem to realize.
> 
> However, I'm going to take a different look at this. A 10 ft inflatable should easily be rated for 4 or 5 people. They reportedly had life jackets on, so I'm not sure how we think they were unprepared or non-compliant. Seas in that pic don't look that bad, although, pics can be deceiving.


I would guess the photo in the article was a stock photo, but since the article did not mention sea conditions or weather I would guess it was not a factor. Since the Coast Guard did not ding them for an unseaworthy vessel I will also chalk it up to stuff happens.


----------



## Ken111

Can someone please provide the bridge overhead clearance required for cruising up the Long Island sound.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Minnewaska

Ken111 said:


> Can someone please provide the bridge overhead clearance required for cruising up the Long Island sound.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ken


There are none over the Sound, but a half dozen or more over East River. The Throgs Neck and Whitestone may technically be the Sound, but not really open water yet. All over 100 ft, clearance, the Verrazano over 200. Heavy commercial traffic. Awesome ride though. Time Hell's Gate properly.


----------



## Ken111

Minnewaska said:


> There are none over the Sound, but a half dozen or more over East River. The Throgs Neck and Whitestone may technically be the Sound, but not really open water yet. All over 100 ft, clearance, the Verrazano over 200. Heavy commercial traffic. Awesome ride though. Time Hell's Gate properly.


Thanks, we require 100ft with 91ft of us poking straight up. Do you know the minimum clearance for the East River bridges? All of them look to be over 100ft except my chart doesn't have the clearance for the Williamsburg Bridge.

Never mind, google was my friend 135ft.


----------



## mbianka

Ken111 said:


> Thanks, we require 100ft with 91ft of us poking straight up. Do you know the minimum clearance for the East River bridges? All of them look to be over 100ft except my chart doesn't have the clearance for the Williamsburg Bridge.
> 
> Never mind, google was my friend 135ft.


FYI If you start two hours after low water at the Battery you'll have a nice ride up the East River and can then pick up the Ebb east on Long Island Sound.


----------



## Ken111

mbianka said:


> FYI If you start two hours after low water at the Battery you'll have a nice ride up the East River and can then pick up the Ebb east on Long Island Sound.


Thank you very much.


----------



## SanderO

SanderO said:


> My sailing on LIS begins tomorrow AM.


Departed Stamford at 0730... sky was overcast winds cold from NW. No activity at SCYC. Saw no boats in the AM but may 3 small boats fishing. The sail in the first part of the trip was actually lovely.. beam reach true winds 15-20kts true. Boat was moving well despite having an uncleaned and not recently painted bottom.

Winds as predicted grew lighter, the sky brighter, it became hot and some sail and a few powerboats appeared on reciprocal courses. By late afternoon there were what looked to me like normal mid weak "density" of boats... not what you would see on a beautiful Saturday afternoon

Heading up the CT River we encountered 10 or 15 power boats and only one sailboat under sail heading south. OLM had about 10-15 boats moored... a few people on one or two boats. The marina was closed when we came ashore and there was no activity going on. It was eerily quiet.

Good news is that all on board systems worked properly, but the propane tank was empty we discovered at lunch. So we hooked up the spare. I will resume projects unfinished in water winter store when the weather is warmer... varnish, gelcoat repairs/touch ups, some waxing and some new running rigging.

It did not feel like mid May weather or activity on the water. We'll see if and how this changes.


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> ..... the propane tank was empty we discovered at lunch......


If you don't remember kicking it, that might get my attention. Solenoid off? Tanks closed?

Nice passage report. For a warm end to winter, it's been chilly this spring. Especially overnight. We could technically sail, but haven't really caught up with stuff yet. Haven't touch the generator, for example. Don't need it for a day sail, or shakedown. Although, I've always felt a shakedown should be overnight, so I can see how everything works off the dock.

I keep telling myself, the world is a month behind. If it were Apr 17, I'd feel like I was making excellent progress. Day at a time.


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> If you don't remember kicking it, that might get my attention. Solenoid off? Tanks closed?
> 
> Nice passage report. For a warm end to winter, it's been chilly this spring. Especially overnight. We could technically sail, but haven't really caught up with stuff yet. Haven't touch the generator, for example. Don't need it for a day sail, or shakedown. Although, I've always felt a shakedown should be overnight, so I can see how everything works off the dock.
> 
> I keep telling myself, the world is a month behind. If it were Apr 17, I'd feel like I was making excellent progress. Day at a time.


Well, yea..... road traffic in the afternoon was definitely light. Driving to SCYC at 5:30am the roads were almost all deserted... I made it in record time door to door in just over 20 min... didn't ever touch the breaks and got all 6 lights green!

I need warm sunny weather for outside projects like applying graphics to the dink, gelcoat repairs to the boat, sanding and varnish some exterior trim, and then a waxing... and that sort of weather seems scarce. Rigging projects are not weather constrained. It does feel like this should be early April... but we are approaching June.


----------



## mstern

I took Friday off and spent the day and the next at my boat, getting her ready for launch. Two beautiful, spring days. I needed sun screen! Managed to finish compounding and waxing the boat (I use 3M One Step; I did one side per day), removing old graphics and installing new on both sides (I did a really crappy job last year and just had to redo it), installing my rebuilt compass, removing the winter cover frame (the shrink wrap came off a couple of weeks ago), adjusting the life lines (PB Blaster is a miracle product), and brushing barnacles off the shaft and prop. All that's really left to do is remove the barnacles from the bottom of the fin keel and do some bottom paint touch ups (new multi-season applied last year), and I can launch!

I had already: installed soundproofing in the engine compartment (can't wait to see how effective that is); installed a new battery charger; and treated rust and painted some engine parts. I also "installed" a new mid-ships cleat on my genoa track. That may not sound so impressive, but it involved some work. The cleat wouldn't fit as the track is recessed in the deck. The only way to slip new fittings onto the track is from the forward end, where the end of recess is extended forward for about four inches. The cleat body was too long to fit into that recess extension. Damn! The cleat was a gift and I really wanted to use it. I marked the point on the cleat that was "in the way", and took it home. The next day, I put a cutting wheel on Mr. Angle Grinder and sliced off about an inch from the base. I then switched to a grinding disc, and smoothed the surface. I took it to the boat with me on Saturday, and it fit into the access recess easily. 

Bring on the season.


----------



## SanderO

I got my Covid19 test results... They were negative. I presume my wife is as well... though she didn't get tested.


----------



## capta

SanderO said:


> I got my Covid19 test results... They were negative. I presume my wife is as well... though she didn't get tested.


great


----------



## SanderO

capta said:


> great


Now I have to protect myself from carriers... one less worry


----------



## chef2sail

Stay away from Oysters&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## mbianka

Another cold water victim?
https://www.newsday.com/long-island/nassau/centre-island-police-long-island-sound-1.44731353


----------



## Minnewaska

Sounds like it. What a tragedy. Tether in. Especially when alone. At least, I hope he was alone and they simply haven't come across others.


----------



## mbianka

Minnewaska said:


> Sounds like it. What a tragedy. Tether in. Especially when alone. At least, I hope he was alone and they simply haven't come across others.


Wonder if he fell in and could not get back on board before the cold got him. Just off Oyster Bay too wonder how many boats passed by not knowing he was in trouble.


----------



## out2sea2019

Minnewaska said:


> Water temps are serious this time of year, more than most seem to realize.
> 
> However, I'm going to take a different look at this. A 10 ft inflatable should easily be rated for 4 or 5 people. They reportedly had life jackets on, so I'm not sure how we think they were unprepared or non-compliant. Seas in that pic don't look that bad, although, pics can be deceiving.
> 
> I get the questions, but it doesn't read all that outrageous to me. Not all boaters can afford a sport fisher to go fishing. If they were ********, with empty beer cans, no registration, etc, toss them in jail. Otherwise, they were just on the water and it bit back. No one is immune.


Sounds like you've had this exact same thing happen to you once or twice before :wink


----------



## danvon

I guess my question would be whether this was a proper inflatable (Zodiac/Avon or the like), or a $99 raft from Wal-Mart??


----------



## mbianka

danvon said:


> I guess my question would be whether this was a proper inflatable (Zodiac/Avon or the like), or a $99 raft from Wal-Mart??


Good point. Though three fellows, too many Cervezas and fishing hooks are a bad combination and it may not matter what type of raft they were in.


----------



## Sal Paradise

SanderO said:


> Departed Stamford at 0730... sky was overcast winds cold from NW. No activity at SCYC. Saw no boats in the AM but may 3 small boats fishing. The sail in the first part of the trip was actually lovely.. beam reach true winds 15-20kts true. Boat was moving well despite having an uncleaned and not recently painted bottom.
> 
> Winds as predicted grew lighter, the sky brighter, it became hot and some sail and a few powerboats appeared on reciprocal courses. By late afternoon there were what looked to me like normal mid weak "density" of boats... not what you would see on a beautiful Saturday afternoon
> 
> Heading up the CT River we encountered 10 or 15 power boats and only one sailboat under sail heading south. OLM had about 10-15 boats moored... a few people on one or two boats. The marina was closed when we came ashore and there was no activity going on. It was eerily quiet.
> 
> Good news is that all on board systems worked properly, but the propane tank was empty we discovered at lunch. So we hooked up the spare. I will resume projects unfinished in water winter store when the weather is warmer... varnish, gelcoat repairs/touch ups, some waxing and some new running rigging.
> 
> It did not feel like mid May weather or activity on the water. We'll see if and how this changes.


Pictures from the trip.

Heading out of Stamford








4 hour reach








Blue skies and wind dying - we might be motorsailing by this point.










safely at the new mooring


----------



## SanderO

Old Lyme Marine is working hard to catch up. No one is in office, Bathroom is not open. 

Empty slips. 

Launch operator wears mask as do passengers.

A few boats are arrived for the moorings. 

Overall there is little boating activity.

+++++

Received this email this AM:

The office and marina buildings are closed to the public. Please respect this decision.

Mask/facial covering must be worn while on marina property until you reach your boat.

Please remember to practice social distancing (6 feet apart) from others whenever possible. This includes while waiting for launch or walking to and from your slip.

We encourage you to use the head on your own boat. There will be one restroom (unisex) open for customer use, the other will be for employees. Please wear a mask while in the restroom.

The ice machine will be closed for now.

Carts must be returned to designated area. For your personal safety, please use hand sanitizer provided to disinfect your hands.

LAUNCH CUSTOMERS must wear a mask/facial covering to ride in launch to or from their boat. The launch operator will transport 2 customers at a time going to the same boat. He will not be able to pick up customers from separate boats on same launch trip. In between trips, the launch will be cleaned and disinfected. We understand this may mean a wait time for drop off and pick up – we appreciate your patience. In the past the launch operator has assisted customers on and off their boat as well as help load their gear, for obvious reasons, he will not be doing that this year. For launch rides please call 860 434 1272 or VHF channel 9.

Our staff is here to help you with your lines, but please be mindful of your distance. Throw lines whenever possible and avoid a direct hand-off of lines or goods whenever possible.

If you desire to provide a tip for our launch operator, please avoid a direct hand-off, instead drop off an envelope in mail slot of office door.

Stay home if you are sick! Currently, the CDC recommends that people with an infectious illness remain at home until at least 48 hours after they are free of fever (100 degrees F or 37.8 degrees C) or signs of a fever without the use of fever-reducing medications.

We appreciate you respecting all posted signage and changes. I will continue to monitor guidelines and information received from the state of CT and will make changes as necessary to mitigate our employees risks as well as yours.


----------



## mbianka

Had an interesting West Marine experience. Needed a 1 inch shaft zinc for launching the boat. Because of COVID19 no one is allowed in the store. Called them up told them what I needed. Drove up to the store a fellow came out took my credit card went back in and then came out with the zinc, card and receipt. Did not even have to get out of the car. Nice.


----------



## SanderO

mbianka said:


> Had an interesting West Marine experience. Needed a 1 inch shaft zinc for launching the boat. Because of COVID19 no one is allowed in the store. Called them up told them what I needed. Drove up to the store a fellow came out took my credit card went back in and then came out with the zinc, card and receipt. Did not even have to get out of the car. Nice.


i Had the same experience at WM in Stamford 3 weeks ago.


----------



## colemj

That must be state-specific. The West Marine in FL here is full of people. Few with masks, and none on the employees. No distancing measures taken - everyone including employees standing next to another in line, consulting, etc.

Mark


----------



## mstern

colemj said:


> That must be state-specific. The West Marine in FL here is full of people. Few with masks, and none on the employees. No distancing measures taken - everyone including employees standing next to another in line, consulting, etc.
> 
> Mark


"Florida Man Gets COVID"....


----------



## colemj

mstern said:


> "Florida Man Gets COVID"....


...from gun-toting alligator while crawling naked in a sewer pipe trying to get into a liquor store to steal some creme de menthe for his pregnant 15yr old girlfriend.

Mark


----------

